# plastic Engine/flywheel covers



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, i'm talking about the cover at the starter, and the cover on the oposite side. i been looking for them for a while, and it's not a easy to find part. the left one must have fallen off at some point... its gone, and i can just imagine a bird making a nest in there 

anyone got a part number?

thanx


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

92122151 is the starter heat shield, can't find the other one.....


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

HP11 said:


> 92122151 is the starter heat shield, can't find the other one.....


i'm sorry thats not it, that is the heat sheild. i need the part that fits over the gap from the trans bell housing to the engine. its plastic, and the starter fits into the hole of the plastic cover to engage to the teeth on the Flywheel. on the driver's side, it's just a cover. this keeps dirt and rocks from getting into the area where the clutch is.

does that make better sence? I'll go to a GM dealer and see if i can find th PN when i get some time.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

motoristx said:


> i'm sorry thats not it, that is the heat sheild





HP11 said:


> 92122151 is the starter heat shield, can't find the other one.....


Okay, I was wrong but isn't that what I said?:lol: Anyway, I don't know what those parts are called but the dealer should be able to find them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You're looking for the flywheel inspection cover?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Rukee said:


> You're looking for the flywheel inspection cover?


YES!!! or dust cover or what not... i'm missing one, will that hurt anything?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Okay, I was wrong but isn't that what I said?:lol: Anyway, I don't know what those parts are called but the dealer should be able to find them.


i had a hard time in High school english


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/line-service-manual-27938/


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/line-service-manual-27938/


The link in that link doesn't work. If you're looking for an online service manual, try here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/233104-post3.html


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The link in that link doesn't work. If you're looking for an online service manual, try here:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/233104-post3.html


i got it, 401 and 431. go to engine machanical, fig.10 it's callout 401 and 431. 

now, what is the GM part# for these... i found some other threads that it has been discontinued, and that i don't need it. i think i'd rather have it though.


----------

